# Delta 31-260x Drum Sander Review



## Bertha

Now gentlemen, the review bar has been set. Carry on


----------



## tenontim

I had the model that came out in the early 2000's. It worked fine, as long as you didn't try to rush it. I also found, if you're going to sand boards wider than the 18", the platen needs to be set slightly lower on the open end. I think the manual will tell you how to do this. If it's set perfectly parallel, the board will burn along the edge of the sand paper. Stay within the 18" and this is a good time saving sander.


----------



## Delta356

Great Review. Once again Delta has come to the top. What a fine machine.
This is why I buy Delta…
Have fun sanding…....

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## dub560

i have the older model and can't get the table leved at all…i think it's garbage


----------



## Albert

I have the older model and like tenontim I've had some issues but still consider it a 'love/hate/ relationship. Take it very slow (1/4 turn or less) per pass and avoid woods with a lot of oil in them and it is a wonderful thing, Get impatient and you've got real agony. It takes time and patience to do the setup work also. Overall I wish I had something else but I got it used for a decent price so now I'm paying the price. 
Delta should be ashamed for damaging their good reputation by bringing that older model to market, hope your newer machine is better. Thanks for the very well done review.


----------



## rawdawgs50

Dub,

I have not had a chance to put a wide board through yet. I will find out real soon though and if it won't get level with adjustments I will be calling Delta very quickly.


----------



## paulnwa

Good review. I have a Performax 16-32 Plus, which I really like. Your photos are very good quality, which adds greatly to the review. Nice job.

It's hard to appreciate the value of a drum sander until you actually use one. I wish I had bought one long ago. You will love using it.


----------



## dub560

i have to keep an adjustable wrench and a allen key at hand while using mine//plus sometimes i have to assist my piece through and burning is another issue. i'm just frustrated but i need a sander you know


----------



## TechRedneck

I was seriously considering this Delta but decided to go with the Jet 16-32 on sale for $849. I really like the Jet however I would like to hear how it works out for you in a couple months. If this machine can compare then we have a little competition going in this market.

Your review took some time, thanks for posting it.


----------



## REK

Congrats, enjoy your new toy…One or 2 guys on this sight I know of got the delta.

I have the grizzly 18-36…. all of them seem to be good machines….


----------



## rawdawgs50

Dub560-

I might be about to help you get that table level if interested. It is probably very similar to mine and now that I spent some time tweaking it, I understand how it all works and the little tricks to get it dialed in.


----------



## hgk

Hi, Some insights from a long term user.
I bought one in 2000, and use it maybe 2 days a month. I had to change the table height cog belt today as the accumulated wear on the cog belt, and increased tensioning to stop it's jumping, made the handwheel too stiff to crank easily.
The major problem I've had over the years is poor tracking of the feed belt. Delta service was as helpful as could be but the problem always came back. I eventually cut an inch off the belt to allow it to track for a longer time before needing to reposition it. Also changed the lock down screws on the infeed roller to allen button heads to make it faster to adjust. I also made up a thin plywood plate to fit between the motor and cog belt as I had the cog belt come off once when making a tension adjustment and it required removing the motor just to get it back on. I also made up a detached infeed guide roller using an old car jack to adjust it's height to the table. For the outfeed I usually support the board lightly with the right hand while pressing firmly down with my left at the outfeed side of the main housing. Perhaps the Delta table accessory would be a worthwhile buy?
Mine has required more than occasional fiddling and wouldn't be ideal for someone who hates to spend the time to make their tools work right. But it does do a real nice job of preparing figured woods for final sanding
My apology if this is inappropriate to post here and if that is the case then please flag it so it can be removed.


----------



## jefrench

I hope some of you are still online, especially hgk. My Delta has this maddening habit of jumping up after it passes the first roller. It then puts a ridge at the back 2" and sands it down about a 1/16" from the rest of the board. I tried running two parallel boards, same thickness, along side my piece to keep the front roller up, but it didn't always work. If anyone is still reading and has a solution *please* let me know.

-Jon
The French Workbench

-Woodwork is in my blood and my blood is on my woodwork.


----------



## rawdawgs50

Jefrench-

Its been a while since I logged on….but unfortunately I do not have a solution for you. I sold the sander off a few years back, and did not have the issue you are talking about. Hoard to imagine the pressure rollers doing this to be honest.

But, if I had to wager a guess, it sounds like the sanding drum might be catching the piece of wood and lifting it up. I do not remember which way the drum roller should be rotating…is it possible it is running in reverse> wires attached wrong at the motor? Other thing I would check is to make sure table is level with the drum on all 4 corners.

Hope you get it figured out-

Jason


----------



## jefrench

rawdawgs50, thanks for posting back
The Delta drum rolls against the feed belt (which is underpowered) so I don't think it's digging into the piece. But I will check square.
-Jon


----------

